# Anybody got 1st hand experience w/motorguide xi3



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking at a trolling motor upgrade. Seems to be more love for Minn Kota around these parts but also looking at Motorguide particularly the new xi3. Want to cut the cable and see about wireless.
There is a rebate right now and kinda like the fact they are made here in Lowell Mi.

any feedback on this here?

thanks


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

An Xi3 will force you to cut the cord as even the optional foot pedal is wireless, and very awkward to use if you want to go down that path in the future. If you are looking for a mid-tier wireless and don’t want to hook it to a sonar/GPS unit you should be very happy with it. But if you want a GPS model and will eventually hook it to a sonar unit, you’ll get more capability out of a Minn Kota/Bird combo on the mapping/follow the contour function.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

So an Xi3 with pin-point GPS that works with my Lowrance Sonar/GPS unit won't work as stated?
https://www.cabelas.com/product/boa...0/motorguide-xi-fw-w-gps/2640502.uts?slotId=8


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

It should work just like the add states. Do your homework on the full capabilities of the MotorGuide/Lowrance combo and compare against the full capabilities of the Minn Kota/Huminbird combo. If you use a Lakemaster map chip in a Bird, you can select a contour line and the motor will follow it. As far as I know, Lowarance hasn’t added this feature yet; you have to build a route manually by adding a bunch of waypoints. I think you can also follow a contour created by a Bird’s Auto Chart Live as well. If Lowrance has closed the gap, maybe someone else can chime in and correct me.

When you are looking at spending $2000+ on a trolling motor and electronics, do all your homework up front, and that means a lot more than reading the manufacturer’s add blurb.


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think you can go wrong with either one, once you use a GPS TM you will never go back. I have a XI5 and had an ipilot before, I like the MG better but that is comparing to one of the first ipilots.....I am sure they have made improvements.

I use mine mostly for steering while trolling with the kicker and anchoring while perch fishing. 

I have it connected to my HDS.


----------



## Richdoming (Apr 16, 2021)

I've got the xi3 networked to a TI2 and a TI. God sent!


----------



## HoosierFishing (Apr 24, 2018)

Had the Xi5 on my old boat and added the pinpoint gateway to link to the lowrance units. Xi3 and 5 are real similar. Love the spot lock feature as you point into the wind and don’t need an anchor. You can create routes and use auto pilot to follow. Not the same as the contour feature mentioned above but similar. The foot pedal def takes time to learn. Used the handheld remote 90% of the time. Overall, really liked mine.


----------

